# Emissions codes after trifecta tune.



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

So got the EGR done and all that. Car is fine, so I install trifecta tune. All went well and the car behaves amazingly. Power is way more apparent and shifts much improved. Dad took the car to Miami (300 miles round trip) and I got CEL. scanned it and got these 3 codes. Emailed trifecta and they say their tunes don’t cause it. Well that being the case what would? The tank heater was replaced about a year ago and all recalls done.

I cleared the codes with the trifecta tool and they haven’t returned, just a fluke and don’t worry about it or should I try the dealer.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

@TRIFECTA should be able to chime in.

It could be a fluke but you know how picky emissions sensors can be.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Its true, our tune wouldn't cause these codes to set. They may have set after flashing the ECM due to all of the re-learning and re-running of self-tests occurred.

We do not modify any emissions devices or codes, (especially considering this is a Diesel!) so if it is setting these, then the car needs to be serviced accordingly.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

JLL said:


> @TRIFECTA should be able to chime in.
> 
> It could be a fluke but you know how picky emissions sensors can be.


Yah they said “
Thanks for reaching out. Our calibration doesn't cause emissions codes to set. That can only happen if there is something wrong with the emissions system on your vehicle. These codes all have to do with catalyst efficiency. So, the catalyst system isn't operating like it should.
Thanks,”

I cleared it with their program and it hasn’t come back. So I’m not sure. If it constantly tossed a CEL it’s one thing but cleared them and done, no CEL. Without data log capacity I don’t exactly have tools to diagnose it.

I’m not blaming trifecta but since they say it’s not their fault now I’m left with trying to figure it out.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

TBH I get random CEL's with my tune, but it's every once in a great while. I kind of figure it's to be expected pushing things to their limit.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I occasionally pop a lean code on ours, but I attribute that mostly to the SRI rather than the tune.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

so clear it and go about your day then? So far it has not returned and I’m enjoying the power a lot. From stand still with TCS and SCS if a bit sluggish but once it hits 10MPh it absolutely rips forward and sprints to 70. Very very happy with it. I do wish I had instructions of what that launch control % in the tune is all about.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Yep, unless it keeps coming up I don't worry about it. If the part is easy to check/test I would also do that.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Actually if you're setting a lean code you should let us know via support instead of living with it! Running lean due to a modified intake is very different from setting emissions related codes due to either wear and tear or modification of emissions components. Always feel free to reach out to us!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

TRIFECTA said:


> Actually if you're setting a lean code you should let us know via support instead of living with it! Running lean due to a modified intake is very different from setting emissions related codes due to either wear and tear or modification of emissions components. Always feel free to reach out to us!


It's just the briefest code, and it happens every few months or so. It's entirely possible it's also related to the intake clamps on the diesel, which regularly loosen somewhat over time. A couple of times when it happened, I was able to tighten one or more clamp under hood - perhaps having the intake just exacerbates that.

Once we get the car back, maybe I'll go out and do a good datalog session and we can make some tweaks from there, if needed (that'll remind me of the good old days and about 150 emails between Vince and myself getting the tune dialed in on my Cobalt after the supercharger swap).


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

So two other codes have come up. I cleared them and went back to stock tune. If emissions codes come up with stock tune then we know it’s a hardware problem on my car. If no code then I’d assume it’s something to do with the tune. I’m gonna run it stock for a month and see if a code pops up


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Just for easy reference, what are the codes that have come up thus far?


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Just for easy reference, what are the codes that have come up thus far?


The first ones I posted, and tonight I’ll report the second set of codes. Wrote them down in a log book at home.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I also have a Trifecta tune and within hours of me first installing it I had a P0420. I asked and was given the same answer. I can only assume that due to the mileage at that time, the system was ready to go and the extra strain put on it by the tune caused the issue to surface earlier than expected. Other than that I have had no issues with the tune.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> I also have a Trifecta tune and within hours of me first installing it I had a P0420. I asked and was given the same answer. I can only assume that due to the mileage at that time, the system was ready to go and the extra strain put on it by the tune caused the issue to surface earlier than expected. Other than that I have had no issues with the tune.


Repair wise what did you do? Just erase codes and move on?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> Repair wise what did you do? Just erase codes and move on?


Well, erasing the codes may work for a short while, but in the end , assuming you found no other cause, you end up replacing the cat. You really need to be thorough before though so you do not trash the new cat. FYI I have a 1.4 so I have no real advice for a diesel.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Just for easy reference, what are the codes that have come up thus far?


So the original one so posted with the tune installed. Then I went back to stock and got P0420 and P205B. I cleared again and put the tube back on. Now it’s code P205B


----------

